# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Неверный формат файла для загрузки информационной базы

## zakkiuloff

Добрый день.
Выгрузил базу, на другой комп решил ее загрузить, пишет: "Неверный формат файла для загрузки информационной базы".
Узнать версию 1С на прошлом компе уже нет возможности.
Подскажите, как загрузить базу.

----------


## Online_Z

так надо же было написать, какой формат у файла

----------


## zakkiuloff

1Cv8.dt - вот такой файл.

----------


## Online_Z

формат тот
как загружаешь?

----------


## kravit

Всем добрый день. У меня такая же фигня. Сломался сервер (полетели диски) и к сожалению он не запускается и не работает.
поменяли диски, установили windows server 2012. потом началось самое веселое. есть архив базы 1Сv8.dt
И как бы я понимаю что просто нужно установить платформу 1С8, можно даже не устанавливать конфигурацию, потом создать новую базу (даже без конфигурации), потом зайти в конфигуратор и в "Администрирование" - "Загрузить информационную базу". вроде бы просто но осталось узнать какая платформа 1С8 стояла.
Из слов бух..... ка бы была 8.3.17.2127 - но к сожалению конкретно эту версию я не смог найти и установил 8.3.18.1289
Все сделал как описал выше и при загрузке инфо. базы, через сек 10 выскакивает ошибка "Неверный формат файла для загрузки информационной базы. Ошибка формата потока"
и три кнопки: "Завершить работу" "Подробно" "Перезапустить". Если нажать "Подробно" то пишет по причине: "Ошибка формата потока", и ВСЕ!?
В общем бодался долго, изучал интернет но там все пишут про чистку кеша, аварийная перезагрузка сервера и др.... которое мне совсем не подходят.
Пробовал удалять и устанавливать разные версии платформы 1С8: 8.3.10.2667 потом 8.3.17.1851 потом 8.3.18.1289 и везде такая же ошибка при загрузке инфо базы.
Подскажите в чем проблема и почему такая ошибка и что я не так делаю! может надо найти версию точь в точь 8.3.17.2127?
Помогите пож... !!!
и если кто знает где скачать платформу версии 8.3.18.2127?

----------


## Online_Z

Возможно проблема не в версии платформы, а просто битый архив. Какой размер файла? В файловом варианте загружается?

----------


## VladKapter

была такая же проблема. удалось решить так - зашел в Конфигуратор, обновил, после спокойно всё заработало.

----------


## Disableds

> была такая же проблема. удалось решить так - зашел в Конфигуратор, обновил, после спокойно всё заработало.


А что именно обновил ? , если база в формате .td через конфигуратор не грузится с ошибкой потока...

Спасибо.

----------

